# UK MOT changes



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

If this article https://uk.news.yahoo.com/mot-test-changes-could-life-191913681.html is to be believed it is not only France that will see changes to the MOT test this year.

If accurate there are a couple of worrying points, firstly if any smoke of any colour is emitted from the exhaust it constitutes a fail. 
Second will affect many if some of previous threads here are to be believed, particulate filters are going to be checked and a fail will be automatic if it has been tampered with or removed.

.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> If accurate there are a couple of worrying points, firstly if any smoke of any colour is emitted from the exhaust it constitutes a fail.


I do not think that is absolutely zero smoke. The linked document Section 2 relates to Diesel smoke tester limits. The amount of smoke detected by the smoke tester will depend upon the date of registration and the figure on the VIN plate. On my Euro6 Ducato The FIAT plate shows it as 0.52. It is not shown on the Pilote plate at all . I am not sure therefore if the 0.25 will apply or the defaut for a vehicle registered after 1st January 2014 of 0.7

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ents-smoke-test-limits-and-annual-assessments


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

An extract from the link;

_But RAC spokesman Simon Williams said: "While on the surface this change, *which is part of an EU directive due to come into force in May,* seems like a sensible move, we fear many motorists could end up being confused._

Hence why France and the UK and presumably all other EU countries should be seting new standards.......

I somehow doubt that will be revoked if/when the UK is no longer under the control of the EU.......


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The EU Directive for the 2018 changes was issued in 2014.
https://mattersoftesting.blog.gov.uk/how-the-eu-roadworthiness-package-affects-the-mot/

It is interesting that on 30th April 2020 the Commission report on this Directive with regard to harmonisation, effectiveness of the provisions on the scope, the frequency of testing and mutual recognition and re-registration of vehicles in other Member States. I wonder if the French Regime of 4 years from 1st Registration will become the norm?

On 30th April 2019 the Commission to report on the inclusion of light trailers and two and three wheeled vehicles in the Directive. I wonder if that will bring UK caravans into the test regime?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

rayc said:


> I do not think that is absolutely zero smoke. The linked document Section 2 relates to Diesel smoke tester limits. The amount of smoke detected by the smoke tester will depend upon the date of registration and the figure on the VIN plate. On my Euro6 Ducato The FIAT plate shows it as 0.52. It is not shown on the Pilote plate at all . I am not sure therefore if the 0.25 will apply or the defaut for a vehicle registered after 1st January 2014 of 0.7
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ents-smoke-test-limits-and-annual-assessments


My comment was based on the statement from the article in the link >

Diesel vehicles will also be more closely regulated from May 20. Any vehicle that emits 'visible smoke of any colour' will automatically fail its MOT, for example.

.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> My comment was based on the statement from the article in the link >
> 
> Diesel vehicles will also be more closely regulated from May 20. Any vehicle that emits 'visible smoke of any colour' will automatically fail its MOT, for example.
> 
> .


As I understand it the 'visible smoke of any colour' failure will only apply to vehicles fitted with a DPF. Keep hold of those Euro4 vehicles as long as possible.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> My comment was based on the statement from the article in the link >
> 
> Diesel vehicles will also be more closely regulated from May 20. *Any vehicle that emits 'visible smoke of any colour' will automatically fail its MOT, for example.
> *
> .


Jeez! I hope they warm up hank before cranking it over as if they are not all knocked out they wont be able to see to do the test. 

That settles it though. The knives are out for diesels. Im just changing my car but its going to be a Petrol now.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just out of interest I have a Euro 5 diesel car with 75K miles on the clock. (DPF & Cat equipped) When I reverse up to hitch the caravan on (mostly early morning so very shortly after initial start up) I usually leave the engine running. I have never been able to smell diesel fumes, even though I am only a couple of feet from the exhaust. 

To me that shows that MODERN diesel engines are NOT the demons that some are trying to make them out to be. What REALLY grips me is the amount of sh1t that almost all buses seem to emit.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not to mention ships.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You should see what comes out of the back of my old Golf Diesel when I ring its neck. Lovely! Last drive tomorrow for the poor old thing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

About bloody time, never known any procrastinate for so long over a damned car


----------

